# nice color



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 29, 2016)

north ga trout


----------



## natureman (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice shot.  Great colors.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice catch!  Very colorful - will look good in the skillet too!


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2016)

Mmmmm,I like them


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2016)

Now that is just awesome!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice......real nice


----------

